# Wanting to make a 'rabbit garden'



## Krissa (May 11, 2010)

Since I got the OK to get a Flemish next May I'm looking at house and yard from a bunny perspective. My old bunny was always on leash outside or in a small pen in the grass so I never looked at my plants much.

I love gardening and have planted a crazy number of plants, and most of them are poisonous to bunnies! So I want to make a fenced in pen in the yard that will have safe plants in it. 

One spot I could use has full shade, it already has an 8 foot fence on two sides, my house on one. The area is 8 feet by 6 feet. I would have to put chicken wire into the soil to prevent digging out. The only problem is this area is deep shade, so there is no grass and it is muddy. Should I try to grow shade grass there? or can I put down some type of ground cover? I'm sure mulch is probably not safe. I like the area because it is almost completely fenced in but the amount of shade is a problem. The shade is also a good thing because it is so cool on that side of the house.

My other choice is to make a movable rabbit "tractor" to go around my lawn. It would have to be very large to accommodate a Flemish. I don't like this idea because of storage issues in the winter and it may look tacky - although I could build it to be completely collapsible. Most of my yard gets really hot sun so that would limit the times of day my bunny could be outside.

Or I could just let him run around the yard and watch him very closely - but that idea makes me nervous.

Any ideas? I should probably get some shade grass seed and see what I can grow in that spot. Oh and bunny would be supervised the whole time, even if he is in a pen - I love reading outside.


----------



## Pipp (May 11, 2010)

I'd go for the shade grass seed seeing as he'll really need the shade, although I don't know much about the seeding, etc. I'm sure you can let him out for a spin around the yard in the sun every once in awhile. 

Be very careful with mulch and fertilizer, in particular a cocoa-based mulch that can be terrible for pets. (I'll see what I can dig up on that). 

Also make sure the are isn't used by wildlife, especially raccoons, or other pets. They can carry some ugly stuff in their urine and feces. 

I'm sure those more experienced will be along soon re: lawn tips. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Krissa (May 11, 2010)

Ick, I forgot about the raccoons in the area. My dog has done a good job of scaring them off for the most part but I did not know their droppings may harm a rabbit. I may have to put a netting roof on the area if the raccoons start coming around again.

I figured that mulch was a no no. I am going to pick up some deep shade seed this weekend and see what I can get to sprout. Keep the ideas coming.

Also I would like to make play toys for the area, things he could climb on and under.


----------



## Pipp (May 11, 2010)

Here's the old mulch warning... 


http://web.archive.org/web/20031021201719/www.aspca.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=12729&news_iv_ctrl=-1


*ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center Issues Cocoa Bean Fertilizer Warning*
_
FridayMarch14,2003 _

Organic mulch fertilizer may pose hazard to dogs.*


Contacts:*Deborah Sindell 
(212)-876-7700 ext. 4658 

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

*(URBANA, IL)* March 13, 2003 -- As spring approaches, people will start to tend their lawns and gardens. Many will consider using cocoa bean mulch as a fertilizer. Made from spent cocoa beans used in chocolate production, cocoa bean mulch is organic, deters slugs and snails, and gives a garden an appealing chocolate smell. However, it also attracts dogs, who can easily be poisoned by eating the mulch.
Cocoa beans contain the stimulants caffeine and theobromine. Dogs are highly sensitive to these chemicals, called methylxanthines. In dogs, low doses of methylxanthine can cause mild gastrointestinal upset (vomiting, diarrhea, and/or abdominal pain); higher doses can cause rapid heart rate, muscle tremors, seizures, and death.
Eaten by a 50-pound dog, about 2 ounces of cocoa bean mulch may cause gastrointestinal upset; about 4.5 ounces, increased heart rate; about 5.3 ounces, seizures; and over 9 ounces, death. (In contrast, a 50-pound dog can eat up to about 7.5 ounces of milk chocolate without gastrointestinal upset and up to about a pound of milk chocolate without increased heart rate.)
If you suspect that your dog has eaten cocoa bean mulch, immediately contact your veterinarian or the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center (1-888-426-4435). Treatment will depend on how much cocoa bean mulch your dog has eaten, when the mulch was eaten, and whether your dog is sick. Recommended care may include placing your dog under veterinary observation, inducing vomiting, and/or controlling a rapid heart beat or seizures.
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Pipp (May 11, 2010)

*Krissa wrote: *


> Ick, I forgot about the raccoons in the area. My dog has done a good job of scaring them off for the most part but I did not know their droppings may harm a rabbit.



The roundworm eggs can live for a long time on the ground so even if the raccoons haven't been around for awhile, you have to make sure the run doesn't include a raccoon 'toilet' area. They're pretty specific about where they like to 'go' (base of trees, maybe an area against the house, etc), so it's unlikely it will be an issue if they were just casual visitors. But best to closely inspect the premises. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Krissa (May 11, 2010)

I will go outside after the rain and check just to make sure my current pets are ok. My dog is on heartworm medicine which takes care of all the parasites but I do not have my cats on anything as they are 100% indoor kitties. They come up clean every year with their fecal flotations so my vet does not think the medicine is needed (I hate over medicating). I don't want to drag anything in on my shoes so I'm going to go scour my yard - although if there was any poop I'm sure my dog has probably already eaten it 

I keep my trash inaccessible and moved my suet feeders to an new impossible to access feeder last winter because of the raccoons. Unfortunately they still get into my neighbors trash a feeders so they are still around. Hopefully they know my yard is a waste of time and just travel on past.

Thanks for the article on the mulch, I have never heard of cocoa bean mulch but you never know when it will pop up in my area. My dog would eat it for sure.


----------



## tamsin (May 11, 2010)

If it's muddy you might be able to improve the drainage a bit first. I'm not an expert so do some research but something like digging in some grit or raising it slightly to slope towards a trench filled with gravel to add as a drain might help. Once you had done that I would grass it (with mesh under). 

Another option would be to hard pave part of it and put in raised beds on the rest eg just 6" high to fill with grass or plants. Raising them should stop it getting water logged. 

If it's a permanent area you could be quite creative with your landscaping, put in a hill (you could have a pipe going through), sink a box in for digging that sort of thing..


----------



## Krissa (May 24, 2010)

I have prepared the dirt and purchased some Dense shade grass. I'm going to see what grows and if it does I am going to start designing some toys for the area. I like the buried pipe idea - sounds like fun.

I will take some pictures of the area when I find my camera.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 29, 2010)

Pictures would be nice 
You could try growing wild strawberries as a groundcover. The whole plant is safe for rabbits, it spreads fast and grows in full shade.
Hostas are safe for rabbits too, so are sweet violets, and other woodland violets.
Some berry bushes grow in shade too, juneberry and blackberry,
Miner's lettuce should grow well in shade and is also edible, so is Lovage and Sweet Cicely.

Try looking around and finding out what grows in shady woods in your area. I'm sure several of those plants could grow in a garden, and would be safe for rabbits, especially the ones used for food by the wild cottontails.


----------



## Krissa (May 29, 2010)

Wild strawberries are a good idea.

The grass seed is germinating that I put down, now just to see if there is enough sun to support it.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (May 29, 2010)

I don't know anything about plants, but how about using something like a very large dog cage to pen him up in? That way you can put him where ever you want in the yard as long as its safe for him,and he won't be able to get out.Id be worried about predators. i used to leave my rabbits in their cages all day long to graze until my neighbors dogs decided to come visit one day, and needless to say i lost a rabbit to them. 

The wild strawberries and grass seed sound like a good idea


----------



## LV426 (May 30, 2010)

I have a full rabbit garden set up in 5 different pens. I use hog pen wire on the bottoms and the sides are solid wood. The tops have a hinged lid that has 1/4 inch hardware cloth. They are movable but heavy because of the way I built them but with 5 I just rotate grazing. I only have one rabbit but I have tortoises and a chukar that like to graze. 

I've seeded my pens with Pasture mix. Granted my yard does get some sunlight in all areas but I live in Seattle so we get more rain than sun.  

The pasture mix I use is 
http://www.rhshumway.com/dp.asp?P={EC202CE8-E5F2-4CB6-BF47-5F1AD6AFB3EC}

You can order it in various sizes. I just get a 1 lb bag and seed the pens with it. You can also order various other cover seeds and any veggies you would want to plant. For instance I seed wheat grass, rye grass, 2 different kind of dandelions, and numerous leaf lettuces. 

If you can't get these to grow I've found that you can grow them in flats and just place them with your rabbit to chew down and then move the flat back into the sun so you can let it grow out and rotate another flat that has been in the sun. I actually grow pasture mix/dandelions and lettuce all year round inside the house this way so everyone has fresh grazing all year round.

I do want to mention that if you have raccoons that netting over the top will not work. They will rip through netting and then eat your rabbit. They are tenacious and will dig, claw, scratch, and tear their way into any cage that they can get into. Even if they aren't hungry I've found they will kill the animal they come across. Make sure that your pen is very secure. Chicken wire is not secure at all and raccoons can go through it like tissue paper. I say go for hardware cloth and small enough that they can't reach through. I use 1/4 inch but you can go as big as half inch. I wouldn't go any larger because if they can get their little grubby paws through they will try to get your rabbit and can cause injury.


----------



## Krissa (May 30, 2010)

I just got done watering my new grass, it is looking good so far. :biggrin: Keep the suggestions coming, I have been writing them all down.

Just to give eveyone's mind a rest - don't worry I NEVER leave my pets outside unsupervised. I don't even let my dog go out to the rest room alone in the morning. The area that I have made is right next to my swing where I like to sit and read so bunny will be safe in a large outdoor pen away from my poisonous plants. I would never leave a rabbit alone outside - my rabbits have always been house rabbits. 

The area is surrounded by a solid fence on two sides and my house on the third. My father and husband poured concrete under the fence to prevent digging from the outside or inside. On the fourth open side is my sitting area so I will be right there with my bunny. I am terrified of hawks so I am planning on placing a net over the enclosure even though I doubt a hawk would come in with me sitting there - better safe than sorry.

Along the line of raccoons, I think I will just make sure I clean all uneaten treats from the area each evening when the bunny is done using it. That should keep our neighborhood raccoon from becoming interested in the area and messing around there at night. I was also considering putting a litterbox in the outdoor area to encourage good litter habits outside too, that way I can keep the area clean easier.

I took some pictures and I'll ask my husband to show me how to upload them.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (May 30, 2010)

*Krissa wrote: *


> I just got done watering my new grass, it is looking good so far. :biggrin: Keep the suggestions coming, I have been writing them all down.
> 
> Just to give eveyone's mind a rest - don't worry I NEVER leave my pets outside unsupervised. I don't even let my dog go out to the rest room alone in the morning. The area that I have made is right next to my swing where I like to sit and read so bunny will be safe in a large outdoor pen away from my poisonous plants. I would never leave a rabbit alone outside - my rabbits have always been house rabbits.
> 
> ...


that's good. sadly there are many people that do let their animals out unsupervised. Sounds like its going to be a nice bunny yard. id like to see pictures too when you are done.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a great play area for your bunny!
I would definitely put netting over the top if there are hawks. They WILL swoop in, even if you are close by. Better not risk it.
Also put some boxes, tunnels, or other "safe" places in, where your rabbit can hide if it feels unsafe.


----------



## Krissa (Jul 14, 2010)

Just wanted to update - my grass is growing wonderfully so now I need to start planning what toys to put in the area.

My neighbor has a trumpet vine that keeps sprouting in the "rabbit garden" so this fall I am going to have to hit it with some serious weed killer - don't worry, I won't have a bunny until spring so the weed killer should dissipate over the winter.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 14, 2010)

I definitely agree on covering the pen with something - hawks are fast, even if you're watching.

My rabbits only play inside, but I have several pots outside where I grow their grass, radishes, spinach, lettuce, strawberries, basil, etc. which they sure love eating.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 14, 2010)

*Krissa wrote: *


> Ick, I forgot about the raccoons in the area. My dog has done a good job of scaring them off for the most part but I did not know their droppings may harm a rabbit. I may have to put a netting roof on the area if the raccoons start coming around again.
> 
> I figured that mulch was a no no. I am going to pick up some deep shade seed this weekend and see what I can get to sprout. Keep the ideas coming.
> 
> Also I would like to make play toys for the area, things he could climb on and under.


OH Yes!! Ratacoon poo with kill horses if they eat it.


----------



## Krissa (Jul 14, 2010)

Pots are a good idea, then I can switch out the goodies and let them regrow some. I was thinking of growing:

wild strawberries
basil
small raspberry bush
red clover
dandelion
yarrow
plantain

because these plants would be easy to grow and grow quickly. Anyone have any problems with any of these plants? I got them off a safe plant list but it never hurts to check.


----------

